# Cichlid FrenzY !



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Read My Signatures An Lemme Know If They Are Too Over - Stocked Or Not.

"Appreciate It"


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Yes they are OS.


You better get rid of that oscar for one thing, for another thing, the 3 mid sized cichlids in a small 30 will not work. Maybe in a 55, not in a 30. get rid of the Firemouth IMO.

Also, The JD and GT will not be able t both live in the 55. They both get to a large size, and when they do, they arent sharing a 55 with another large fish. They grow slowly though so youve got a little time to work it out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

so u mean when they get larger only 1 will survive in the 55 ??


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

an wut about 4 that 30gal.

1 firemouth
1 pink convict ??


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

1fm and 1 pink con sounds fine to me for the 30.

And yes, i mean that only one will be healthy in the 55 gallon when they are bigger, and that is the dominant one. The subdominate one will be harassed because there just isnt room for two 10" fish in a 55 gall. Also, the water will be hard to keep up with with that bioload.

Furthermore- I answered this same question in one of your other 4 threads. You should ask questions in one of your existing threads, no need to make a new one every time.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

alright. appreciatie it.


----------

